# 24 Aug 09 MAssive Land Based Lemon



## allaroundfishin (Aug 25, 2009)

Jason called me about 1300 today sayin he was on his was to GA again. His goul was not a shark but a job and why not do alittle shark fishing while he here.

At 1800 Christina and I get our gear to the beach and get set up had all our baits out by 1830 And waited for Willie and Jason to arrive. Our lines sat un touched well after They arrived and got thier baits rigged. I yaked thier baits  ZZZZZZZZZ the 14/0 slow rolls I am still out in the yak but the shark dropped the bait. 

Not to long after Jason rod doubles and line screams off the reel he  gets set up 






And slams it in gear locking down on the fish only to find out his new 80w doesnt have enough drag pressure to stop the fish as fast as he thought





After a 25 min fight the shark is within 50 yards of the beach the shark gets closed and just when the leader was about to come out the water he surged and the fish is lost leader and all.

Jason is heart broken knowing he just lost the biggest fish of his life. he takes a break I re rig the 14/0 and he desides to re rig as well. I yak out a big chunk of amberjack on the 14/0 and he puts out more ray.

we Sit and wait about a hour later he is hooked up again.




I leader the fish




Another just under 8 foot lemon.




the release





He gets another bait ready and I reyak the bait.
Around 2330 the 14/0 rolls I give him line and after I know he has got the bait down I set the hook. 

Christina gets harnessed up and its fish on.




Its all Smiles




the FInwick bent over pulling her





Drag is super hot yelling for water.




leaned back




40 mins later its close





ANd tailed








hook removing




Christina and her fish




11 FOOT LEMON SHARK
Crew pic





open jaw shot Her first shark over 4 foot





The Release

















Packed it up what better way to end the night.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like some good fun!. Sittin on the beach , Moon rising , And BIG Fish COOL!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice Lemon!! Looks like fun to me..


----------



## GAGE (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## oldenred (Aug 25, 2009)

nice lemon..... sounds like fun!


----------



## capt stan (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work again Nick. Looks like cristina has you beat now


----------



## jdgator (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent!

Is this the north end of Tybee?


----------



## Mr7mag (Aug 28, 2009)

*Lemon*

That is awesome. 
Looks like you had a great night. 
Congrats on the BIG catch.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 28, 2009)

I never thought of an 11 foot Lemon shark. Now I gotta do research to see just how big they do get. Looks like some big fun with some big fish.Congrats on the sharks and thanks for the pix.


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a monster Lemon she caught.....never thought they got that big.

Not sure what the world or even your state record is but you might have it or be close.

Congrats on your outing and thanks for the cool pics and thanks for releasing the sharks.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!.....nice.....congrates to all.......looks to be a blast and a lot of fun


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Post.

The wife and I are headed to PC in the morning.

I showed this post to my prissy wife and told her this is what we will be doing soon.

She said something like, kiss my butt and you have lost your mind all rolled into one.

I admire you guys that find women that get out with you and enjoy fishing.

Grest job.


----------

